# Snow Estimating Software



## MikeM (Jan 5, 2005)

Has anyone used the Snow Estimating Software by GIE? I have been working on it trying different scenarios and I have been having much trouble with it. Has anyone had any luck with the program,and if so, what did you do to get it working properly with halfway resonable pricing?


----------



## mrplowdude (Apr 16, 2005)

I just purchased it too and am having trouble with it as well. They should have made it easier to use.


----------



## MikeM (Jan 5, 2005)

I called the company and they said that they are correcting some of the problems that other users are encountering. They said that they would be sending and updated version the anyone who has purchased the software. That was about 2 weeks ago and they said the new software update should be ready.


----------



## aandlandscape (Aug 15, 2005)

*software*

Should i order this software from gie or not any input before i spend the mony should i or not


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Isn't this the software developed by the guy who almost went bankrupt and wouldn't pay many of his subs until just recently? The only reason he avoided bankruptcy was because another large organization bought him out? And they just finally paid the last 25% of the 75% they promised the contractors?

PS Sorry I can't mention names, I was told not to.


----------



## Mike Smallwood (Nov 2, 2004)

*Estimating software*

I used to work for that unmentioned compnay and I tested that program before it came out, If anyone needs help drop me a line and i'll do what i can.

Mike Smallwood
[email protected]


----------



## DodgeBlizzard (Nov 7, 2003)

Bump.....Anybody still using this? Opinions? worth the money?


----------



## mrplowdude (Apr 16, 2005)

Haven't used the software too much yet. It still is a little hard to figure out but it will be great when i figure the whole program out.


----------



## mrplowdude (Apr 16, 2005)

have you got the update yet? I think I'm going to call and ask for it. I'm still having problems with it.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

mrplowdude said:


> have you got the update yet? I think I'm going to call and ask for it. I'm still having problems with it.


Maybe they only send 25% at a time over a 2 year period and you only end up with a total of 75% of the prorgram at the end.

I noticed on my last e-mail from the company selling this, that it is non-refundable, sort of makes me wonder why.


----------



## kyle volz (Oct 13, 2005)

Check out the snow manual Sean has on this site for sell. This manual takes all the guess work out of bidding and estimating job cost for your snow & ice removal service. The template CD includes a sample contract as well as many other forms you will find helpful and accurate regardless of your company size. The information shared in this manual does work and is accurate. Stop guessing at what the market will bear and understand how to dertermine cost, apply profit and sell value, not cost. I have been using this manual and CD and it does work. It's not to late to implement this year.


----------

